# Accept Credit Cards With Square and Your iPhone



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I had my spam alert ready when I clicked on this. Boy, was I wrong. My apologies. This sounds like a really great idea for many of the pros here. What an advantage to be able to accept credit for a job. I just DIDN'T buy an iphone after everyone here told me to, so I know a lot of people already have them. Thanks for this!


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you, Odie for this review. I've been wondering if Square was all it was advertised to be.


----------



## ABarr (Feb 16, 2011)

I've used it as well and quite like it. I'm using it on a Samsung Galaxy phone - doesn't have to be an iPhone. One thing to be aware of is that (I assume this is still true) they hold payments that are over a certain amount, $1000?, for up to 30 days before transferring into your account.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

sounds like a super useful device and service. thanks for the review. good to know what options are out there for the smaller businesses.


----------



## TMcG (Mar 9, 2010)

Gotta love innovation when it actually delivers a real world benefit !

This comparison is also interesting info if you have varying transaction sizes and monthly volumes


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Been told of this and know several people using it and they swear by it. My daughter-in-law uses it for her customers in her hair salon business.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, Odie.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I use Propay. They have the same type of reader for the iPhone and should have an Android version soon. Like Square, there is no monthly fee. I was set up next to an artist at a show last year who was using an iPad with a reader. It was pretty neat also. He had all of his product inventory pictures and information loaded into it and just touched a picture of the item that was being sold. It processed the card and emailed the receipt, with picture, to the customer's email address. Technology advances continue to amaze me.


----------



## stratiA (Feb 26, 2009)

I have several friends who use it. They all love it. I am a crafter as well. However I am only a small fish and do only a couple shows a year and less than 1200 in sales. I have not established a business formally yet and I am aware of why I should. Either way I am still confused as to whether I can use this. After reading the rules and such from what I understand you only need a SSN to use this service. What are the rules of reporting for tax purposes. From what I understand they do not report to IRS. My lawyer buddy mentioned something about a 1098 or 1099 form etc. I am not ready incorporate until next year. However I have 2 shows booked for Nov and I believe it could pick up my sales a few hundred bucks. Or at least and possibly help me in my decision to do a few more and bigger shows. Can anybody clear this up for me before I get on the phone with my accountant. Thanks.


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

I use payanywhere and love it, most of my sales are by credit card and it definitely increases sales.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

I love these phone card readers and think they are great, and when I get to where I can sell at shows and fairs I'll be looking into getting one, but the only down side I see, and I admit, it's a limited one, none of the ones I've looked at so far (Square, Intuit and ProPay) do not work with my phone, the Blackberry Torch. If anyone out there has a credit card reader system that works with the Torch I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Square is awesome! I've used it a few times for random things like splitting bills, accepting CCs for computer work, etc.

There's one sticky bit that might not sit well with people: You can accept an unlimited amount of cash, but anything over $1000 in a week is held for 30 days. The good news is that if you email them and explain what you do, how much you get in a week, etc., they'll raise that limit.

FYI, this is also available as an Android app! Don't like the iOS people make you think you're out of luck


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Love the concept but it does not appear to be available in Canada. If anyone know an equivelent up here please post it.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

stratia-

A 1099 is a form issued by someone who pays you for work done (it's also for payments from 401Ks and other sources). It wouldn't apply in this case unless you were contracted by someone to do a job. If you are selling items at a craft show, 1099s don't apply.

It would be your responsibility to report your income from sales of your work on your tax return by completing a schedule C form (Profit/Loss from a Business). That's where you would report income and deductible business expenses (such as the fee charged for accepting credit cards).

Of course, you should consult an accountant or read the relevant documentation on the IRS website first.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

@ StratiA: I would wait until you're legit.

@Russ: Credit cards are a must.

@Chris: I would call Blackberry and ask them. There has to be something out there.

@superstretch: I haven't run into that yet. I'll see what happens with August and 4 shows.

@Rex: Yup, only in the USA right now.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

This is a very timely review for me.

I know a guy at the shows who had one last year, but did almost all his sales in cash. I am using a knuckle buster and inputting on line at night. I'm also paying the $59 a month (after the 6-month smaller rate) if used or not. My intention in the next week is to upgrade my phone to an Android and switch to Square.

My biggest hesitation was scanning the credit card, having them sign the screen and then wanting a printed receipt. I would have a little concern myself of having someone at a weekend show scan my card and me not having a printed receipt showing the amount I committed to. Seems that some unscrupulous person could just store the information until later and charge another amount or larger amount. I guess technology is moving forward.

Steve.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I beg to differ about the 1099s and credit card processing. Because of the new banking laws, and I am assuming a little bit of tracking criminal money movement, many third party processors are starting to issue 1099s on a yearly basis. PayPal starts next year reporting via 1099 for transactions greater than $20,000 or 200 transactions. Propay, my credit card processor, will be issuing a 1099 for all yearly transactions starting this year. I don't know who all this applies to, but I would assume that these companies would not be doing it unless Federal law is requiring it.

However, it's no big deal unless you are trying to hide something…..


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Used mine today for the first time… very impressive!
One guy wanted to charge something just to see it work! I'll take a sale any way I can get one!! ;-)
It was a piece of cake and emailing a receipt was easy.
Now this is what technology should be!


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

I use it also and love it. Best thing since slice bread!!!


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

I downloaded the app on my iPhone this morning. It says I'll get the reader in 2 to 5 business days. Now, I need to make something to sell so I can use it :>}


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

This sounds exactly like the solution I've been looking for in my business. I've lost some sales (furniture) because I couldn't take a CC. With this setup I can.

My concern is battery life with the iPhone. All the reviews I've read about iPhones indicate they are challenged when it comes to battery life. With a CC reader like this, I wonder what impact it will have on battery life. Can you get an extra battery for an iPhone and swap it out whit a fresh battery or is it strictly an internal recharge setup (need power access to recharge)?


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Don, you can get a battery that you can transfer its charge to the iPhone, about a 3 hour charge. I've used it a number of times and it does work.

There are ways to minimize the drain from the iPhone battery: turn the brightness down, make sure you turn the iPhone off instead of waiting for it to time out, etc.

You can also get an inverter if you're at a craft/art show and you can run the 12V or 110V cord to the inverter. My inverter will jump start a vehicle, has a florescent light on it, has a 110V and a 12V plugs on it. Pretty neat, it's portable and doesn't weigh that much.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

@ SteveMi, The receipt is sent to them instantly via a text message to their cell phone or an email to there email address. So far my customers are fine with that.

@ closetguy, There was a new law STOPPED that was to track business transactions with any customer of $600.00 or more. Congress squashed that about 6 months ago.

@ ellen35, That's the girl! I find customers love to watch it work too.

@ Joe, YUP!

@ Don, So far so good with battery life. I charge my iPhone every morning and I also have a car charger I've NEVER used. After a day of charge cards I usually have plenty of battery left. If you have more charges than battery, let's trade businesses.

@ To All … here is some more info about iPhones. Someone PM'd me with some more questions:
1. & 2. I use Verizon as my cell company. iPhones work on the cell cites, but so much more than a cell. Each cell cite is a wireless wi-fi site for "Smart phones". It's like having a computer everywhere you go. And this is cool too … if you have a wireless modem for your computer at home or work it uses that too. It will chose a wireless wi-fi modem over the cell network if it's there. iPod Touch and iPad's both work over Wi-Fi networks or modems, but not cell sites. That's why I use the iPhone. It uses both.

To get started (nothing worth while is free) you buy your iPhone from Verizon as an upgrade in your cell contract. It cost me $300.00. You also pay $30.00 a month for unlimited data. AT&T also offers a similar package.

*Here is a hint I have given to the Square people you'll be hearing about:*
The reader works, first time, every time if you lay the iPhone on a flat surface with the reader plugged in with it's fat section (reader part) against that same flat surface.


----------



## Claudesimms (Jul 25, 2011)

I have never used square but I am currently using something like it(pay anywhere). At first I was in the same situation as you the old CC provider was killing me with charges. It sounds like square is the same thing as pay anywhere. the design is alittle different and thats about it. Here is the site incase anyone wants to compare them to square or other CC providers. http://payanywhere.com/


----------



## mobline (Jul 28, 2011)

I used to use Square and really liked me, but the holding-your-money-for 30 days really bothered me. I've since then switched to PhoneSwipe, which I personally think has better software, hardware, and customer service.

Oh! and here's a chart I found comparing the two services as I was rambling through their website!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*UPDATE:* I used all last year without a single problem.

*mobline*, Your concern about the thirty day hold is any amount over $1000.00 if you "Keyed In" the credit card number. If you use the Reader, there is never a hold.


----------



## rockinmichael (Nov 15, 2011)

I hate to be a killjoy, but this has absolutely nothing to do with woodworking, and should thus be removed.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

From the first post: "If you're a small business and wanted to accept Credit Cards, this is a great way to go."

@rockinmichael - do you sell your projects? Also, have you seen the "Sweating for Bucks" sub-forum? http://lumberjocks.com/forums/5


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

Also if you "key in the CC number" you pay a higher charge.

I sold 4 bentwood chairs at a flea market a few weeks ago for $110. Would had never happened if I did not take charge cards (Square). Once the two ladies found out I took charge, they gave me their cards and told me to hold on to them while they shopped. $195 total charge sales.

FYI, the guy who started Square (and the "inventor" of the swipe no monthly fee charge) happened to stop at a yard sale and wanted to buy something but had no cash. He jokingly asked if they took CC and they both laughed. When he got home he started thinking, "why can't the little guy take credit cards?"

Also after about 18 months, Chase came aboard with about a $250,000 input of cash to help him grow. Been using it now for about 2 years and the money goes into my account within 2 days.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

@rockinmichael, You are a killjoy for sure. It's people like you that has me staying away from Lumberjocks.

This was part of a series on what to expect if you went into woodworking as a business. This answered many of the questions I received.

@superstretch, You get it!

@jimmyb, I was one of Squares first customers. I'm still with them and not going anywhere.

@EVIL: this place is getting spammed everywhere.


----------

